# Nail varnish remover to put a baby beardy to sleep???



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

I was speaking to a freind, who said she used to have a Beardie (when I was telling her all about mine) but it was very young and poorly.

She initially took it to the vet, which he said "change it's light bulb" So I assume he was meaning UV, and that it could be MBD. However, he said it was best to put him to sleep....and it would cost £75.

She simply didn't have the money, so called the breeder (I say breeder, he is just a young lad, they are friends, and he has a couple of Beardies) He said fetch him back to me, I will put him down.

He put him in an air tight container, which 4 cotton wool balls soaked in nail varnish remover.

After a while, and after emptying his bowels, the little fella was gone.

I myself have never heard of this and I just wanted to ask if anyone else had?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Take on a pet you tale on the money that needs to be spent, no matter what.:bash:
Dosen't sound very humane to me, solvent abuse comes to mind?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

soundsa bit savage to me, are you sure i nail polish remover and not some other chemical?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Relatively slow choking asphyxiation by acetone fumes wouldn't be my first or last choice or any choice of humane euthenasia...

cripes


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

I havent ever heard that one, i wouldnt personally try it as who knows what the animals feels?!

And as for £75 to put a reptile to sleep thats :censor: i recently had a leo pts and it cost me £7.99!!


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

I couldn't believe it either. I thought solvent abuse, and asphyxiation too. But, it was the breeder who did it, not my friend, so not use me saying much to her.

£75 is incredibly expensive, I would have been able to point her in the direction of a cheaper exotic vet. 

RIP Edward.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is disgusting. Do you know what happens if you sit there with a pot of nail varnish? Your eyes blur, your head hurts, your bones can ache, you feel dizzy, you can be nauseous, after a while with enough quantity, yes, you could void your own bowels without control, stomach cramps and sickness....... swallowing problems, bad taste, vomiting blood, choking, and death... great way to die, is that how you'd choose to go out?

This is inhumane, it is cruel, and unnecessary, considering having an animal put down at a vet costs at the very maximum £50, but my vet simply charges £5 for euthanasia if the vet has seen the animal previously and therefore knows it's history. 

This person should be reported as I consider what they have done is breaking the Animal Welfare Act, as well as the Veterinary Surgeons Act. 

It's amazing how things can still shock me, you'd think I'd have heard it all by now but that one's pretty bad to me!

Sorry, I know it is not you personally who has done this, so I'm not ranting at anyone here specifically.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

She defiantly said nail varnish remover....


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Athravan said:


> This is disgusting. Do you know what happens if you sit there with a pot of nail varnish? Your eyes blur, your head hurts, your bones can ache, you feel dizzy, you can be nauseous, after a while with enough quantity, yes, you could void your own bowels without control, stomach cramps and sickness....... swallowing problems, bad taste, vomiting blood, choking, and death... great way to die, is that how you'd choose to go out?
> 
> This is inhumane, it is cruel, and unnecessary, considering having an animal put down at a vet costs at the very maximum £50, but my vet simply charges £5 for euthanasia if the vet has seen the animal previously and therefore knows it's history.
> 
> ...


I completley agree. I am going to contact him.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Athravan said:


> This is disgusting. Do you know what happens if you sit there with a pot of nail varnish? Your eyes blur, your head hurts, your bones can ache, you feel dizzy, you can be nauseous, after a while with enough quantity, yes, you could void your own bowels without control, stomach cramps and sickness....... swallowing problems, bad taste, vomiting blood, choking, and death... great way to die, is that how you'd choose to go out?
> 
> This is inhumane, it is cruel, and unnecessary, considering having an animal put down at a vet costs at the very maximum £50, but my vet simply charges £5 for euthanasia if the vet has seen the animal previously and therefore knows it's history.quote]
> Totally agree, its appalling and so cruel.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is discusting! I think that h should have that done to him see how he likes it! :censor: Idiot! Do you personally know him??

I not moaning at you! : victory: 

I just hate animal cruelty and this is definatly cruel!!


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

totally disgusting


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

that is vile... 

a vet charges between 5 and 10 pounds ot euthanise a reptile of any kind


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

oh my god, this is gonna give me nightmares, imagining a poor little beardie suffering like that!!! i am really appauled. if i were you i would report the guy to the rspca, police or whatever, you dont even have to tell your friend if she is mates with the guy, but he needs to understand that he cant do this sort of thing! if he can so calmly do that to a gorgeous little beardie, imagine what else he is willing to do!! bloody hell i am totally shocked by it!

i recently had a corn snake die, but prior to its death i was quoted £10 for euthanasia of a reptile. i think all your friend needed to do was a bit of ringing around to find a decent priced vet! poor beardie!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thats nasty evil people should never be allowed to keep reptiles :bash:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

This is unbelievable! A breeder too - disgusting :bash:


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

you don't even need a specialist reptile vet for that - she could have rung round and got a better price. My hamster cost £2.75 and if I needed a reptile put to sleep I'd go there again, they were lovely. (My reptile vet is an hour away so it would actually probably be cruel to take such a sick animal so far if I knew it couldn't be helped.)


----------



## royalboy (Jul 26, 2008)

People are sick. 

It doesnt sound or seem like it would have been a quick way to go either. 

Shocking... little p:censor:, if only he were here now!


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

this whole thing makes me feel ill!

from the horrific cruelty of someone who breeds these lovely animals to the vets who expoit people!

i would like a human sized box and a vat of nailvarnish remover so these guys get first hand expereince of what this is like! 

:bash:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is terrible, I have heard of people making there own Co2 chambers but using nail varnish is absolutely horrid. I would like to know where the kid learnt this technique.
Some people just shouldnt keep animals at all


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

We used to kill insects with crushed laurel leaves in a jar.
Would that work the same way?:whistling2:


----------



## malakie (Sep 2, 2008)

this is absolutly sick i myself was a solvent abuser until i nearly died from nail varnish remover. it isnt a nice feeling when all your inhaling is nail varnish remover like posted above it isnt a nice way to be put to sleep.

:devil:

rip little beardie


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a disgusting, appalling and evil thing to do. As other people have said, I think you should report the breeder.


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

WTF? :bash:


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

The worrying thing is that you mentioned he's a breeder, what does he do if he has trouble selling a few? or has deformed young? def report as the chances are this is not a 1 off.


----------



## boxerMATT (Oct 17, 2007)

Personally i think we should get this little scumbag and put him in a container and fill it with nail varnish remover and see how he fu:censor:g likes it:bash::bash::bash::bash: Why cant people learn properly before getting into such hobbies as reptile keeping and as for him being a breeder, now that really scares


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

what a wa==== .report to authoroties he should be done for animal cruelty.stories like this sicken me.personalyy i would waste no time paying him a visit.


----------



## Lloyd_earle (Oct 30, 2008)

it would have been more humaine to hit the poor lizards over the head with a blunt object.


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies guys. I expected you all to say what you have.

Yes I know him. He went to my school, he must be about 25. He is quite close friends with my friend.
It was difficult at the time, as I had lost contact with my friend for almost 7 years - so I didn't fancy falling out with her after all that, so I didn't say much about the situation, and changed the subject. After all, it wasn't her that did it, and she really hasn't got a clue about reptiles anyway (I wouldn't have sold her one)

The guy in question calls himself a breeder but as we know, he hasn't got a clue. He must just keep them as pets, and think he can make some money.

I am unsure what to do. If I was to report him now, and my friend found out, she would know for sure it was me who reported him.... And also that my friend is the one who told someone. This will cause a lot of trouble.

But the poor beardie, he must have suffered a lot. And maybe he will do it again. Breaks my heart.

I must do something. I just can't decide what...


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Ferret, ive done bees with laurel leaves. i believe theres some traces of cyanide in them that does it.
RIP beardie
xxx


----------



## boxerMATT (Oct 17, 2007)

Get a ninja snatch squad together and in the middle of the night break in and snatch the beardies from him:lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

my husband studied entemology at uni and they used acetone to kill insects. the theroy is the same and *maybe* thats where the breeder got the idea. the main flaw is that insects absorb air through their exoskeleton through a series of spiracles. they dont inhale or exhale. so the death would be a much different affair for an insect than a mammal. i feel for the beardy i really do but maybe the man was just seriosuly misguided. after all idiocy and stupidty isnt a crime. but he istill a tosspot that shouldnt be killing ill animals.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Ferret, ive done bees with laurel leaves. i believe theres some traces of cyanide in them that does it.
> RIP beardie
> xxx



Yip, that's the one.:2thumb:


Anyone know what cyanide smells like?


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

Not to be funny or to start any arguments, but seriously do you people really think that breeders actually pay even £10 to put down deformed or ill animals, these people are cranking out baby bearded dragons into a market that is already swamped with them I don’t think that they worry about such things as weather its cruel or not which way they put an animal to sleep, obviously not every breeder only does it for the money but quite alot do. Also your all saying it only costs you say £10 to £50 max but her friend was quoted £75 by the vet and I will bet the friend wasn’t really that much into reptiles, the vet is the villain here, Yes the breeder should not have used such an inhumane way to put the little guy to sleep but come on guys the vet caused this situation he is the one at fault in this situation because he was just to greedy to do the right thing.


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i kinda agree, i think vets should be charging way less than £75, because prices like that, especially at a time like this is forcing people to do DIY euthanasias, and thats not good practice for the vets, basically pushing people into letting thier animals suffer because people just cant afford such extorsionate prices! if the vats care for the animals at all, the should at least put down suffering animals at a reasonable price to encourage owners of sick animals to do it, rather than let he animals suffer or be put down in a botched diy job.


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

if u dont want ur friend to find out wait outside his house give him the hiding of his life


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cyanide smells of almonds! But to be honest this bloke/ kid should be stopped before he does it again! He probably thinks its ok to do this horrible thing to animals! As hes done it once he WILL do it again! And I agree totally the vet is just as much to blame for this!

I remember about a Year ago, One of my rescue leos was very ill and I was back and forth to the vets! And was spending alot (she was worth it) and I told my story on here of what was wrong! And many people said get her put to sleep! Which I did but must of been 25% of people on this forum said just (stick her in the freezer) that will kill her! Its a humane way!!

No I think that is disgusting too!! I would never do such a thing! And I can't beleive that people who are on a reptile forum who (are surpossed to care about reps) would say that!! 

The vet charged me little under £15 to get her pts. At least she didn't suffer! Think about it if she was put in the freezer! Poor thing evereything shutting down! Its WRONG and so is putting a poor beardie in a box with nail varnish! 

Sorry Rant over!!


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

I am going to tell my freind that I have been thinking about it lots, explain why I don't want to fall out with her over it, and then I am going to contact the breeder (he goes on facebook so I will email him)

I also want to know the name of the vets too - I will give them a call.

Snowy - There is no way I would put a vertebrate in the freezer either. I do it with snail eggs.....and I _might_ do it with invertebrates, but no way to vertebrates.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

the freezer metod is supposedly humane, as when an animal gets too cold they tend to go to sleep to help them survive, and therefore they would die in there sleep,
However it is still a method I dislike very strongly.
If you keep or breed animals you should always be willing to foot any bill.
And if your a breeder theres no reason you cant build a small Co2 chamber
which btw isnt 100% human either, and even using a Co2 chamber lets say in a laboratory you still have to break the neck.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I am sorry I have to agree with everyone else.. That is disgusting. Have you ever seen glue sniffers and what it does to their insides. This is the same kind of thing. 

Liz


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

how wrong! that was dying of an over dose wasn't it? poor thing, so many better ways of doing it.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

*!*

How can putting your Rep in the freezer be humane??


Water expands when it freezes... and cells rupture, and you can imagine the rest. This probably happens a lot quicker than the gecko will go to sleep. Euthanasia should either be instant, or painless, or preferably both.

So I think the only was for this is to got to the vets! Regardless of the cost!!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

thats why with Co2 in labs they wait till the animal is knocked out then snap its neck to ensure death.


----------



## Hayho (Dec 1, 2008)

Thats sick!! Someone wants to put him 2sleep with some paint stripper i reckon...see how he likes it!!


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

Snowyj99 the animal would be dead along time before thing start to expand and rupture etc, Reptiles are cold blooded so will shutdown a lot faster than a warm blooded animal first they will go to sleep very fast and pass on all you have to do is watch a documentary or 2 about either people that have nearly drown or frozen to death and its not that painful better than say waiting an hour or 2 to see a vet in agony, I would also like to point out that I don’t see the problem with putting an animal to sleep in this fashion if it was already unconscious, if it was awake then no I would not put it to sleep in that fashion either I would put it to sleep first. The whole problem is that is costs money to put animals to sleep, The most humane way would be to crush a sleeping tablet up and mix with water then syringe it into the animal once asleep then put it into the freezer, the problem with this is that sleeping tablets can also be difficult to get hold of as well (however I have a few stashed away for this).
I would also like to point out that things can go downhill really fast with a sick animal and if this happens at night and the animal is really ill, I would have no problem in putting the animal to sleep via the freezer it’s the lesser of 2 evils you cant always get to a vet and most do not have any experience with reptiles anyway and if you can find one at 01:00 in the morning you are going to be paying a lot of money and time to put the animal to sleep. By that time your dying animal has been in agony for an hour or so. Now the moral question is who is the more evil of a person, the one who will put an animal to sleep maybe causing the animal 10 minutes of pain or the person who will not and leave the animal in pain for a hour or longer.


----------

